

Show HN: A study of GitHub's homepage, with some improvements - trumbitta2
http://www.williamghelfi.com/blog/2015/06/04/github-home-redux/

======
richerlariviere
I think they took this darker blue color to give it a modern UI look which
bring back this Microsoft feeling.

------
trumbitta2
A quick job, but I feel I spotted some weak points and then I tried to turn
them to strong ones.

